

Did NSA Put a Secret Backdoor in New Encryption Standard? - nickb
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2007/11/securitymatters_1115

======
Hexayurt
Smells like a combination of bureaucracy and a rather interesting little
glitch in the math... somebody observes that you could make an PRNG that works
that way, somebody else says MAKE IT SO and before you know it, it's an NSA
standard, even though it's obviously never going to work because it's
incredibly slow and obnoxiously complicated. Bureaucrazy, as they say.

------
amalcon
Doesn't everyone use a hash function (for moderate security), an entropy
system (high security), or a quantum hardware system (extreme security)
already? There's even a hash-based generator in the standard; I don't see why
people would suddenly use the one that's in all ways the worst option.

------
Zak
Didn't I just read about something like this in that story aaronsw is
publishing in his blog?

------
lsb
if they love speed so much that they demand each cpu they buy has a POPCOUNT,
then it's rather surprising that they'd love the random number generator "3
orders of magnitude slower", no?

------
falsestprophet
I would be surprised if they didn't at least try.

